# How Can One Use A Smartphone (wm6) as a standard at modem?



## thavinci (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a situation where there seems to be some issues with my usb stack on freebsd8 and many devices simply return


```
device_attach: xxxx attach returned 6
```

Id like to use my windows mobile device in another bsd box as a temp work around while i get my issues sorted out.

However i cannot figure out how i would use this device (HTC P4350) as a AT device to send sms's with.


```
ugen0.2: <HTC> at usbus0
uipaq0: <HTC Generic RNDIS, class 239/1, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
usb_alloc_device:1586: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED!
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED!
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED!
ugen4.2: <(null)> at usbus4 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
device_attach: uipaq0 attach returned 6
```

Obviously ignore all the horrible errors due too the USB issues.
The device gets allocated as a "uipaq" device. But i would like it to operate as a "umodem" device if that makes sense.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 7, 2010)

AFAIK WM6 unable to work as modem over USB. It can do ActiveSync over PPP over USB-Serial, but AFAIK there is no open-source software go get to the Internet in such way. It can also do internet sharing (NAT) over USB, but it requires RNDIS drivers, which AFAIK are also not available for FreeBSD.

I personally was using USB to just charge mobile, while using Bluetooth for Internet access. WM6 supports even two useful BT profiles: Modem and PAN. Both were working for me, but first was not very stable, so I have switched to PAN as soon as it support was implemented.


----------



## thavinci (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for the input, i was hopying to find a use for this phone as it's screen is wrecked, and feels a waste to chuck away.


----------

